# مشاريع تخطيط رائعة



## scarface6us (25 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه مجموعة بسيطة مما عندي وإنشاء الله تفيدكم


----------



## scarface6us (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*المزيد.........*

سوف أزودكم بالمزيد


----------



## tareqturkmani (26 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوعات وصور جيدة بس بدها تركيز اكثر والله يعطيك العافية وزادك من علمه النافع


----------



## scarface6us (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشاريع أخرى*

وهذه المزيد من المشاريع


----------



## مهندس مغرور (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## ama-nti (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الصور المشاريع بس اهم مشروع مشروع المارينا اليخوت و نرجو ارسال بعض مشاريع التخطيط الاخرى مع الشرح و المعلومات الخاصه بها و النظريات التى قامت عليها


----------



## masa_arch2010 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا اخى العزير والله يكرمك


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل 
منتظر المزيد من مشاريع 
امتعنا بمزيد منها 
لك منى فائق الاحترام


----------



## Alinajeeb (23 مارس 2009)

جميله هذه الصور ومميز هذا الموضوع


----------



## ميرا مودى (24 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (24 مارس 2009)

نحن في حاجة ماسة لمثل هذة المشاريع اشكرك


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على هذه المشاريع ونحو الامام دائما


----------



## DARK_KING (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي الك كلك زووء عنجد شكرا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 أبريل 2009)

مشاركة تستحق التقدير... ونأمل المزيد من هذه المعلومات القيمة... وكما قالوا: الصورة تغني عن الكلمات، وعندما تعجز الكلمات عن التعبير تأتي الصور لتعبر في صمت عن كل ما يجول في الخاطر من أفكار و مشاعر. 

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## hanooda (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتير كتير الك عن جد انا كنت محتاجه لهيك مشاريع بالتخطيط


----------



## parati (29 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا اخى العزير


----------



## b-engineer (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على الصور 
لقد أفادتني كثيرا


----------



## islamvic (4 مايو 2009)

انا عايز واحد ابن حلال يرسملى مول تجارى


----------



## خالد صلاح (4 مايو 2009)

اخيرا ..موضوع يستحق الشكر .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رائد الأحمد (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (27 مايو 2009)

فعلا رائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## روان عبدالله رضوان (13 يوليو 2009)

الصور رائعة لكن هل من الممكن توافينا بشرح مفصل عن الموضوع
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mohamed2009 (13 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## محمد رشاد (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا صور رائعه ...


----------



## سمر الكيالي (27 يوليو 2009)

حقيقة مشاريع جميلة وتستحق الدراسة والتعمق---شكررررره جزيلا---الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ميرا1985 (27 يوليو 2009)

يسلموا يسلموا يسلموا


----------



## وفؤة (28 يوليو 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششككور


----------



## asd allah (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المخططات


----------



## الامين كوم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جميله هذه الصور 
*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## مصطفى رافع (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وزادك بسطة في العلم والحكمة


----------



## عـمـاد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 

مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم....


----------



## LOLIM (9 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايديك 

وبدي اطلب مساعدتك بمشروع تخطيط مدن لقرية حرفية بدي المشروع ضروري لو سمحت


----------

